# Audi R8 V10 plus correction and coating



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This car was from a young gentleman who worked at my business centre. It has since had the wheels recoloured and is awaiting a carbon spoiler. 
The car received wool compound on the 3401 and then refined with the rotary and foam. Carbon inside and out was also polished and coated, as was the engine bay

Inside the unit after a thorough wash and decon

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Taped up ready for battle

DSC_0074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some correction shots

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After first hit

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0093 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Even the lights were done

DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0099 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0106 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Refining stages, rotary and soft foam

DSC_0114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finished shots

DSC_0118 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0133 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0135 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0136 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0141 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0142 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0143 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0144 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0158 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0159 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0161 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0167 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20160604-WA0013 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20160604-WA0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

IMG-20160604-WA0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gotta love the tesco shots lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another cracking thread mate, your certainly becoming a bit of an Audi specialist at the moment. Stunning finish and car


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice Matt, some great shots at tesco's shots.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome looking car. Hope you didn't forget ya bags when you went to tesco lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on a great car


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, nice work


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

You make it look so easy Matt. Lovely gloss showing on the Tesco shots.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful, love the R8. Excellent work as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as always Matt.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief that's fantastic stang. I love the shot of the nearside 3/4. The carbon side vent is just looking great now. 

Well done buddy. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work as always Matt.

The gloss afterwords is something else :buffer:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks the mutts nuts as always Matt. Cracking work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job done as usual, on a lovely car thank you for the post.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Like honey on glass, excellent result a proper job.

John Tht.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Lovely job fella 👍 great ride too.
I have a silver car, these are a pai n in the *** when it comes to checking defects and swirls. They are jarder to spot but once corrected ot gives you that mirror look even on sunny days when parked outside. And shameless to say it hides the dirt bettee 😝

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top job. :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

class job Matt as is the norm with you, your pics are getting a lot better too Shows your hard work off even more 
Daz


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Cracking job there Matt,
can I ask what you used to clean up the lights ????? mine look a bit like the Audi ones and I wouldn't mind having a finish that you got on them.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

zippo said:


> class job Matt as is the norm with you, your pics are getting a lot better too Shows your hard work off even more
> Daz


Thanks Zippo! Im trying hard, it doesn't come that easily to me in truth so i appreciate that a lot



Scotty Pro said:


> Cracking job there Matt,
> can I ask what you used to clean up the lights ????? mine look a bit like the Audi ones and I wouldn't mind having a finish that you got on them.


Just compound and compounding pad. Nothing super special. Cut then refine like paint


----------

